# Backpacking in Oregon?



## adamti91 (Nov 4, 2007)

After my trip to Washington St. this summer (TR in my signature), I'm really looking forward to going back to the Pacific NW sometime soon. I'm thinking about going to Oregon with some friends for a few weeks, not quite as long as my trip this past summer. Anybody have any good ideas for backpacking in Oregon?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm tapped. Colorado I could help you with, but for Oregon I've got nothing. Anyone else?


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 5, 2007)

Little reseach as my planned trip a few years ago never got much past the research stage & it was primarily going to be peakbagging.

But,  check out the Three Sisters area, Mt. Thielsen & Jefferson areas & of course Crater Lake.  South Sister & Jefferson both over 10,000  (I think the states 2.d & third highest)  & Thielsen is over 9K.

Bend OR is not far from the Three Sisters.


----------

